# El "eterno" edificio inconcluso del centro de Miraflores



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Han pasado 40 años y el edificio situado en la cuadra 3 de la Avenida Benavides en esquina con Pasaje Los Pinos,continúa luciendo su fachada incompleta. Situado en la zona más céntrica del área comercial de Miraflores,no cabe en la cabeza como la Municipalidad no toma cartas en el asunto,ya sea por una cuestión de ornato y como Municipio turístico que es... La Municipalidad apenas está a 3 cuadras de distancia,la Comisaría Turística a sólo 2 cuadritas y el Centro Cultural Ricardo Palma a menos de 200 metros de distancia...3 instituciones que bien podrían poner una solución a éste tema... Es cierto que hubo un fraude con los inquilinos y los dueños quedaron con los departamentos a medio terminar... pero han pasado 4 décadas y no es posible que ante todos los turistas que pululan por Miraflores,se luzca un edificio tan céntrico en éstas penosas condiciones.
































Tengo a una tía y a un amigo viviendo en dicho edificio....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Una aclaración: el edificio de forma rara lo pintaron de beige, al menos se ve un poco menos como calambre al ojo jajaja


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*I knew it!!!!*

Antes de entrar al Thread para verlo ya sabía a que edificio te referías ... 

Verdaderamente que desmerece mucho a Miraflores, teniendo en cuenta además que al frente luce una de las "joyitas" de la arquitectura peruana, ahora pintada de un (para colmo de males) horroroso color azul.

Me parece que aquí nadie se quiere "mojar" con el asunto, pero es un tema complicado, pues no todos los pisos están ocupados, y cada quien terminó como pudo y por su lado su departamento.

La iniciativa de concluir el edificio debería venir por parte de quienes son sos dueños, o sea los ocupantes; me parece que el municipio u otras instituciones públicas tienen poca injerencia, además de que a los contribuyentes no les agradaría que con sus impuestos terminen el edficio ... lo que si podría hacer el municipio es darle facilidades y plantearles alternativas de solución para que los ocupantes, con sus propios medios, concluyan el edificio.



P.S. ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Y por qué no hacen una pollada show bailable pro fondos :nuts::nuts: ????????????


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo he pasado varias noches en uno de esos departamentos. En ese edificio no hay ascesor, las paredes de los pasadizos no estan del todo enlucidas, pero los departamentos si estan terminados por dentro, y se ven muy bien.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

una pregunta alguien sabe si el edificio azul de lospinos lo diseño maria burela?


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Parece un edificio embrujado... de mieeeedo.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*La verdad es que no se me ocurre una solución. Pobre gente, las estafaron, me imagino que muchos de ellos a lo mejor ya tienen edad muy avanzada. No sé si les podría dar la misma solución que a los dueños de los edificios de Tarata, ya que lo de Benavides fue una estafa y me imagino que muchos otros casos similares habrán. En cambio Tarata fueron víctimas del espantoso terrorismo, que inclusive mucha gente quedó con secuelas físicas y psíquicas hasta el día de hoy, perdiendo la vida casi 30 personas. Caso diferente sería lo de los estafados del edificio de Benavides. Si se ponen de acuerdo todos, a lo mejor podrían vender todos sus departamentos, ya que me imagino que debe haber muchos interesados en comprar ese inmueble como terreno por la situación de la zona?
Como el caso del Centro Comercial Camino REal? No le veo otra solución.*


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Es verdad, el problema del edificio Benavides es muy similar al del C.C. Camino Real donde cada quien es dueño de su depa o tienda, y es casi imposible que todos se pongan de acuerdo para mejorar el conjunto ....

Dudo mucho que todos los propietarios quieran venderlo como terreno, sobretodo los de las tiendas que dan a Benavides, pero es posible vender el edificio como casco para que un promotor inmobiliario lo acondicione y venda departamentos y tiendas ... el tema es llegar al precio justo ... y encontrar al valiente que quiera hacerlo


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ambos edificios son feos, pero qué pena por la estafa a los propietarios


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

La verdad es muy extraño que algo asi se mantenga hasta el dia de hoy, aunque haya existido estafa, los propietarios deberian haberse organizado para cocluir la obra, al final se pierde mas si se deja el casco en esas condiciones. Si los que terminaron los departamentos creen que eso fue suficiente se equivocan pues las areas comunes se deterioran a cada dia mas sin los acabados correspondientes y en el futuro tendrán que asumir grandes gastos para recuperar lo que la humedad, especialmente, deterioró. hno:


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Es preferible que se haya quedado sin terminar a que lo concluyan como el bodrio que tiene al lado hno:

PD: Que pena por lo de la estafa, se deberia buscar una solución que mejore el aspecto del edificio.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Antes de leer los posts y solo mirando las fotos pensé que el edificio azul y el otro sin tarrajear eran un solo proyecto y que el azul los que ahí viven se adelantaron y lo terminaron como sea :lol: :nuts:. En realidad es un tema difícil reunir a los propietarios y que se pongan de acuerdo para venderlo o terminar el edificio. Si la Municipalidad de Miraflores quisiera podrían hacer un minucioso estudio y hallar una solución, en todo caso la propuesta final resultaría polémica u muy onerosa. Por lo tanto, más fácil es que no les conviene tocar ese problema.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jaja ni cuenta me habia dado, pero no se nota mucho.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Increíble que algo así exista en Miraflores. A ver qué se hace con ESO.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

40 años en esas condiciones? Que barbaro! Llamen a la UNESCO.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

No me gustaron esos edificios  hno:hno:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

40 años,,q bestia!!!,, si recuerdo ese feo edificio,,como me encantaria q fuese demolido,,y q construyan un edificio digno ,,de miraflores.. pero la verdad los edificios de las primeras cuadras de la benavides ,,estan pal gato!!! son feos tambien, los vecinos deberian hacer.. junta y tratar de venderlo.. por q la estructura esta terminada,solo falta acabados...no seria una mala propuesta para un inversionista..puesto q esta bien ubicado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué pena lo de la estafa pero me parece vergonzoso no haber hecho nada por 40 años. Por Dios, hay que mejorar la casa! ¿Quedarse con brazos cruzados por 40 años lamentándose de la estafa? Conformismo al mejor estilo limeño.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

J Block said:


> Qué pena lo de la estafa pero me parece vergonzoso no haber hecho nada por 40 años. Por Dios, hay que mejorar la casa! ¿Quedarse con brazos cruzados por 40 años lamentándose de la estafa? Conformismo al mejor estilo limeño.


Jajajajaja si en Chacarilla hay medianeras sin tarrajear!!!!

Me parece que la parte sin terminar podría venderse a alguna inmobiliaria que luego de las refacciones terminaría los departamentos faltantes y los pondría en venta no creen?? Ademas el lugar es centrico, apuesto que medio lima gay mataría por comprar un depa ahí con el vale todo a media cuadra y La Sede a pocos metros!!! jajajajajajaja

CASTRO en Lima se llama MIRAFLORES!!!

Finalmente no le veo otra solución, por que con lo colaboradores que son los VECINOS LIMEÑOS los unos con los otros eso se queda de monumento a las terrible y aun más horrible idiosincracia del Peruano Común.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Anlysixth said:


> Jajajajaja si en Chacarilla hay medianeras sin tarrajear!!!!


Ja! Pero ninguna casa en Chacarilla se compara con esto! A mi me daría roche vivir en un edificio así de feo...claro, hablo por mi mismo, he sido engreído a más no poder, lo hueco a veces se me sale... :lol:


----------

